
Clicksend has a joke on a song about domestic abuse on their website - ixtli
https://www.clicksend.com/us/sms/
======
ixtli
It's apparently on visible on the desktop version, but its a reference to
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luka_(song)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luka_\(song\))

------
clicksend
Hey, It's Matt from ClickSend. I'll arrange for the content to be adjusted
within 24 hours.

------
mtmail
Did you contact them with your concern?

~~~
ixtli
Yes they eventually replied on twitter and, after making a joke about it, I
told them the song they were referencing is very clearly about child abuse
they said they’d change it. Shrug.

